# Anyone has train a dog using a Treadmill?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

The weather here is horrible. Cold, rain, cloudy windy. Everything! We just bought a new Treadmill and I am thinking if I can train my dogs to use it. Any ideas?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I trained my foster dog to do the treadmill last year. It just took some patience, and alot of treats.

Unfortunately, it never worked out really well because he was a large dog and the treadmill was too short for him, so when he would get up to a lope he would usually fall off the back. So he could only go at the slower speeds.

My dog, Rebel, was determined from the first he wasn't having any part of it. The minute it starts moving, he collapses his legs and falls down. Never got him to even go at .1 mile an hour.

Good luck!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So funny, I was going to post about this too! My dogs want no part of the outdoors when it's wet and cold outside. I feel bad that they aren't getting exercise for several consecutive days. Also, the winter was so awful that they couldn't use the yard or be walked. The roads were so slick and narrow with all of the piled up snow, it was just too dangerous. If I could train them to use a treadmill, at least I could exercise them on these long stretches of craptastic weather.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

You could probably try putting some barriers on the sides so they don't hop off, and then stand in front of the treadmill with treats while having it run slow. Just an idea.


----------



## Bostie (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a dog who refuses to go outside in the winter so we use the treadmill almost every day. I started by guiding her on with the leash and tying it to the treadmill then standing at the front with treats. After doing that every day she just jumps on all by herself now and stands in the exacts same spot ready to go. 

With her it only took about 5 minutes for her to be ok with it. Good luck!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought a treadmill with the intention of using it when the weather gets too hot. Well, that worked out just fine and dandy - it's hardly ever used. 
But, I taught Mollie by walking on it alongside her, using a leash and treats and treats and treats. There is a wall on one side and me on the other so she couldn't try to jump off. Super, super slowly at first. She had to get use to the noise as well as the motion. 
When she tried to put her front legs on the front of the treadmill, I'd just pull her back slightly on her leash with a treat by her nose and she'd have no choice but to keep walking. Then I graduated to kneeling in front of it with treats and treats. Honestly, it didn't take long, a couple of sessions and she was happy trotting along by herself.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I bought a treadmill with the intention of using it when the weather gets too hot. Well, that worked out just fine and dandy - it's hardly ever used.
> But, I taught Mollie by walking on it alongside her, using a leash and treats and treats and treats. There is a wall on one side and me on the other so she couldn't try to jump off. Super, super slowly at first. She had to get use to the noise as well as the motion.
> When she tried to put her front legs on the front of the treadmill, I'd just pull her back slightly on her leash with a treat by her nose and she'd have no choice but to keep walking. Then I graduated to kneeling in front of it with treats and treats. Honestly, it didn't take long, a couple of sessions and she was happy trotting along by herself.


 Exactly this, patience, understanding, and alot of treats. now she just grabs her ball and waits for my mom to turn it on.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought this was a pretty good "how to train" video.

YouTube - How to teach Your Dog to use the Treadmill in just a Few Minutes


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I forgot to add that before I ever turned on the treadmill, I would lure Mollie up on it with treats, just so she was use to standing on it. She was apprehensive at first, so one foot then another until she was standing on it. We allways made sure we ended on a happy note, if she was nervous or trying to get off, we would just stay there (treat, treat, treat) until she calmed down and relaxed. It's all baby steps, but well worth the effort.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I forgot to add that before I ever turned on the treadmill, I would lure Mollie up on it with treats, just so she was use to standing on it. She was apprehensive at first, so one foot then another until she was standing on it. We allways made sure we ended on a happy note, if she was nervous or trying to get off, we would just stay there (treat, treat, treat) until she calmed down and relaxed. It's all baby steps, but well worth the effort.


That's exactly what I did wrong with Rebel - I turned it on WAY too soon. As a result, it would take hours and hours and hours to make him ok with it. My bad.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I just bought a treadmill last week. I plan to use it for the extremely hot & cold months. I've started with letting them step on and off. I'm walking on it while the dogs are in the same room. Everyone seems okay with the sound it makes. :thumb:I'm going to try getting them on it and starting them walking on it next week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ours had broken, so we were waiting for my health to improve somewhat to replace it.....now that i think about it, we should have replaced it immediately just for the dogs...

but it's here in the box...and the dogs walk all over the box...and then once it's set up, we won't even bring their attention to it, other than i'll sit on it....

this is one occasion where we do use treats...but be careful, if a dog is too stressed they can puke from all the treats.....which happened to us with another dog.....

i've learned to take it real slowly. i will turn it on but only for me...and they can get used to the noise. they won't get on, until i think they are ready...although malia will get on quickly as she spent years on a treadmill.....


----------

